# Best finish for white oak table?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I built my wife a dining room table out of some thick white oak. The top is 1 1/2" thick. The wood is really pretty. Originally she wanted a dark colored stain to contrast withthe light colored hardwood floors but she is really liking the natural color of the white oak wood. Im not very experienced in finishing wood or furniture that that. Most of my wood working has involved painting outdoor furniture. If i use a poly im worried that it will leave a yellowish tint especially on the light colored wood. Does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Take a look at General finishes water base Enduro


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Practice on some scrap wood from the same

project as well.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Take Jim's advice. Any of the available waterbornes will work. I use Varathane floor finish or Bona Mega floor finish.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This is Rodda #19 stain with satin lacquer. If you choose a medium or dark color it will not look yellow. If you leave it natural, lacquer or poly will tend to yellow it a bit. I would recommend stain and lacquer, but if it must be natural consider shellac with a water based clear "lacquer" which will not yellow.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

General Finishes Water based


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

That's gorgeous, Willie!

I concur, water-borne General Finishes.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If you want it to be clear (non-yellowing). Target Coatings EM9000 will do the job for you quite nicely. It also cures to a very hard finish which will be good on a dining room table. FWIW


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

General Finishes Sealacel and Armorseal … you will not be disappointed


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I simply love the recipe from Don Kondra, an award winning craftsman who IMHO, has a fool proof recipe that looks exceptionally professional, can be used by a total amateur/newbie with perfect results and the best thing about it

Inevitable scratches, dents and burnishes are east to fix


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

making something look perfect is easy

keeping it that way is far more difficult : )


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I LOVE QSWO, and I love water based finishes…

However, I think this wood benefits from a finish with a bit of amber. If it too clear, the wood looks dead. I normally use a rub of BLO, and a coat of dewaxed shellac under General Finishes Enduro or ML Campbell Ultrastar.

I've also been known to add a drop of Transtint Honey Amber dye to each 8-12 oz. of finish, to better replicate an oil based product like Waterlox. If you can stand the smell of Waterlox drying, it's all you need for a great look on white oak.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

ba

applying any finish to almost anything brings out an amber colour sooner or later, so don't sweat it ? because just under what ever finish you apply lies "wood" and all its inherent challenges and : ))

every finish turns amber, honey coloured when combined with wood………..some exceptions but most cant afford them nor will they live long enough to learn

The Brick, Sears, you name it, shove perfect finishes at us that we love to replicate that never survive the test of time called "life".

Hard to fix a factory of wisdom : ))

Don Kondra nailed it


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, It looks like the General Finishes Enduro, the closest place its sold from me is in Atlanta. 3 hours away so i will have to find something else. I live in a rural area. We do have a Home Depot, Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore close by thats it.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

I just did some reading on Don Kondra's mix. It sounds like it gets good reviews. Has anybody tried it? Does it have a glossy finish?


----------



## joseph05 (Oct 30, 2012)

White Oak is a beautiful wood. Depending on the final look you want to achieve with it there are different finishes that can be applied, both in terms of colours and top coats.Continue reading


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I've used Kondras mix many times and am more then happy with the results, albeit far slower to get a final finish then lacquer, the result was outstanding, same for the reviews from customers, both residential and commercial.

My only advice would be to buy the very best marine varnish sold at marine specialty stores, not the Big stores










The table to the right and the island were done in his recipe


----------

